# اكسسوارات مطليه بالذهب الابيض والاصفر عيار 18 بأسعار مناسبه



## الذهبيه مول (3 يونيو 2012)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
صبحكم الله بالخير والسرور






اليوم بعرض عليكم الاكسسوار الي تووها واصلتني تهبل والله وما تتعوض ..
جايبين منها كم قطعه علشان التميز بس .. 

اوصل لجميع المناطق : المدينه بمندوب والباقين زاجل 10 ريال او الشركه الي يحبونها ..

*هذه الاكسسوارات مطليه بالذهب الابيض والاصفر عيار 18 *

هذه فيها اسورة كريستال بعد عندي منها حبتين ابي بالحبه 40 ريال 
إضغط على الصورة لتكبيرها ... أبعاد الصورة الأصلية 729x482 وحجمها 32 كيلو بايت .





هذه مطليه وكريستال بعد عندي 3 حبات منها بـ 45 ريال 

إضغط على الصورة لتكبيرها ... أبعاد الصورة الأصلية 699x562 وحجمها 32 كيلو بايت .





هذا بعد مطلي عندي منه 3 اطقم كامله ابي فيه 70 ريال 

إضغط على الصورة لتكبيرها ... أبعاد الصورة الأصلية 593x593 وحجمها 54 كيلو بايت .





هذا انفينيتي عندي منه طقمين ابي فيه 70 ريال 

إضغط على الصورة لتكبيرها ... أبعاد الصورة الأصلية 752x644 وحجمها 59 كيلو بايت .





هذه اسورة تيفاني تقليد ملكي عندي حبتين ابي بالوحده 35 ريال 





هذا مطلي طقم عندي منه 3 اطقم ابي بالواحد 70 ريال 

إضغط على الصورة لتكبيرها ... أبعاد الصورة الأصلية 590x589 وحجمها 60 كيلو بايت .





*:: الي تبي كميات للتجاره اراعيها واوفرها لها خلال 9 ايام باذن الله :: *

أسأل الله لي ولكم التوفيق​


----------



## tjarksa (4 يونيو 2012)

*رد: اكسسوارات مطليه بالذهب الابيض والاصفر عيار 18 بأسعار مناسبه*

الله يوفقك يارب .


----------

